# My review of the Aukuyee Sous Vide Immersion Circulator. Grade -C



## SittingElf (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## dr k (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know what to avoid.  $60.00 on Amazon.  Auto shut off in 24 hours is a deal breaker.  I wonder if SV come back on after a power outage being digital?


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 4, 2018)

That is a good question , I've never thought of that with power outage. I highly doubt that it would be able to reset itself. Sharper minds than mine would know.


----------



## SittingElf (Dec 4, 2018)

It is likely that the Anova Wi-fi/Bluetooth unit could be restarted remotely. I'll have to try that with one of mine and see if it's possible. The Anova connects with Wi-Fi on power up so, it seems likely. I'll report results.


----------



## SittingElf (Dec 4, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> That's "if" you can get the Anova to connect via WIFI. For almost the year I have had mine that has been an elusive feature.


I've never had a problem. Both of mine connect without issue.


----------



## SittingElf (Dec 4, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> I’ve tried numerous times, emailed Anova support, looked online for answers and nothing.
> 
> BT connects but not WIFI.
> 
> Honestly if I had to do over I’d have got the non-WiFi version saved a few bucks. I’m more of a Luddite anyway. I buy technology and then realize I’m not smart enough to use it.


It could very well be your router, not your Anova. Some routers get very finicky, while others are glitch-free. It's a thought.


----------

